# Almost Spring Smoke Cheese - 60 Blocks



## graniteman (Feb 21, 2016)

Smoking 60 Blocks of Cheese. Sharp Cheddar, Pepper Jack, Colby Jack, Mont. Jack, Swiss.  Using my A-Maze-n Smokers, using 2 units since my* Lone Star Vertical Smoker* is so Big.

I just got my new smoker in January did a brisket, now my cheese because the weather is so nice. Here are some photo's.  Will post more photos after they are done and Vac Pak.













2016-02-21 08.50.52.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-02-21 08.53.10.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-02-21 08.58.37.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-02-21 09.02.20.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-02-21 09.09.39.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-01-10 06.20.56.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















021 (2).JPG



__ graniteman
__ Mar 21, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2016)

Holy Cheesus! That's a load of cheese!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 21, 2016)

That should last you for some time...Any problem with excessive heat with the Amaz-N so close to the bottom shelf ?

Smoke on!

John


----------



## b-one (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow that's a lot of cheese!


----------



## graniteman (Feb 21, 2016)

Lots of room, just fired up, flame went out, just smoke now


----------



## graniteman (Feb 21, 2016)

I Have lots of FRIENDS


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

Like they said!

That's a load!

I bet your friends love you!

Al


----------



## mowin (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm moving to your neighborhood.  :biggrin:


----------



## diamondmarco (Feb 22, 2016)

Great cheese post. But more impressive is your work place. Really nice layout. thanks for posting !!


----------



## stevensmoker (Feb 23, 2016)

When smoking cheese is there a rest period you would recommend


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2016)

stevensmoker said:


> When smoking cheese is there a rest period you would recommend?


 The rest period can go hand in hand with the amount of smoke applied to the cheese. Actually, your cheese may not need a rest period. You don't want that acrid flavor reminiscent with over smoking.

T


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2016)

Dang it man your smoker was full,,,very nice,,,Cheese looks great.

I like your counter space and set up very Nice.

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 26, 2016)

The mother lode, nice!













A Man Could Live On THAT Alone.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## ak1 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's a nice load of cheese!


----------

